# Controlling yellow nutsedge in OG?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my older OG fields has become infested with yellow nutsedge. This field is 8 yo and has been a good producer. I don't like the idea of rotating into row crops for a couple of years if I don't have to.

This wet weather the last two years has really helped it spread.

Since MSMA is no longer available, has anybody found anything that is both effective and "relatively" inexpensive?

Ralph


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm seeing the same thing in my OG patches. Sucks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have it in a new Bermuda field. I have been told by local farmers that MSMA did not kill it in their hay fields.

Yesterday an old timer told me I would have to graze it out.

I hope someone replies with a proven method.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Basagran gives good control of yellow nutsedge but it is not labeled for use in grass hay. However basagran does not kill grasses and is used on turf grass for nutsedge control. It does list clover grown for seed as a labeled crop and it says do not hay the clover for 36 days after spraying basagran. Use at your own risk......I think if I was going to try it I would try a little patch first before spraying the whole field.
http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld89N004.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had surprising results using 3-4 week repeated application of 2-4d. It takes about 2 applications to stop the growth cycle and about 2 more to kill the plant. 2 pints/ac. Glyphosate will work the exact same way in RR alfalfa.....taking a couple of apps to stop growth and a couple more to kill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I have had surprising results using 3-4 week repeated application of 2-4d. It takes about 2 applications to stop the growth cycle and about 2 more to kill the plant. 2 pints/ac. Glyphosate will work the exact same way in RR alfalfa.....taking a couple of apps to stop growth and a couple more to kill.
> 
> Regards, Mike


2-4D Amine or Lo Vol? Spray 4 times over the summer? When do you start spraying?

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Weedmaster or Brash will knock it back and suppress it pretty well but won't eradicate it. Pastora does and even better job but costs a bit more. The only thing I've found that will almost completely get rid of it is Plateau, if you can still get it. If used in the fall after last cutting it will really knock it out. I've been told it works well in the spring too, but have never used it then. It will set your bermuda back some used as a spring application. We get a lot of down here in rice country and it's a constant battle. We used a fall application of Plateau and now if we get any, it's just a few individual plants that have crept in from neighbors fields. Those I can get after with a small spot spraying once a year.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck is all I got to say about it.... 
Just be lucky you don't have wild hogs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> 2-4D Amine or Lo Vol? Spray 4 times over the summer? When do you start spraying?
> 
> Ralph


Mostly Amine....start right after first cutting here as it is not seen until then.....but if it showed here before first cutting, I would hit it then. Use some extra surfactant as it is needed for that waxy and tough sedge leaves.

I prefer to use Ester when I can as it always seems to be more effective here....but will volatilize easily when it gets much above 70°.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My understanding is 2,4d doesnt work on sedges since a sedge is in a family of its own....

Does the grass take a beating with that much 2,4d on it? I know if you hit grass heavy enough with 2,4d you can really knock it back. Not sure if you can actually kill it completely though...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What a battle, huh? 
Nuts edge, dogbane, milkweed, crab grass, foxtail....
Enough to make you wonder how you don't go crazy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> My understanding is 2,4d doesnt work on sedges since a sedge is in a family of its own....
> 
> Does the grass take a beating with that much 2,4d on it? I know if you hit grass heavy enough with 2,4d you can really knock it back. Not sure if you can actually kill it completely though...


I do not have any pics of nutsedge that has been killed by 2-4d so I guess you will either just have to take my word for it or just pass......but the same thing has been said of glyphosate and nutsedge and I went and took a pic earlier today of a low spot in some first year RR alfalfa that got flooded and stayed wet for weeks and drowned out then was overtaken by yellow nutsedge. You can see in the pic that all the nutsedge is dead except one survivor....which could be killed by the next dose of gly. The survivor is in the center of the pic. I have had the same exact results from 2-4d repeated applications at about 30 days and using 2 pints per acre and surfactant I have not experienced any obvious decline in my grass yields.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike- Didn't mean to question your results, just couldn't/can't get my head around why it works....

How many applications are you making in a summer? Every 30 days through the entire growing season?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

When we were growing cotton, we used to have some problems with nutsedge, both yellow and purple... Our sed and chemical guy told us due to the waxy coating on the leaves getting good coverage and something to penetrate that waxy coating was the real key, and getting enough Roundup in the plant to really kill the nut and not just burn the top out of it was essential... We used to use a three way combination to really clean it up... A strong dose of Roundup mixed with a good crop oil concentrate to act as a sticker to keep it on the plant, and a really good adjuvant called "Dyne-Amic" that could cut through the waxy layer to get the stuff into the plants... Worked really good....

Later! OL JR


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Mike- Didn't mean to question your results, just couldn't/can't get my head around why it works....
> 
> How many applications are you making in a summer? Every 30 days through the entire growing season?


Mike, usually about 3 applications seems to do it in here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> and a really good adjuvant called "Dyne-Amic" that could cut through the waxy layer to get the stuff into the plants... Worked really good....
> 
> Later! OL JR


I add about 50% more surfactant than I usually do with normal spraying and that probably is a significant factor in killing sedge with 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I add about 50% more surfactant than I usually do with normal spraying and that probably is a significant factor in killing sedge with 2-4d.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ah-hah, now that makes sense. Good advice. Thank you.

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> I add about 50% more surfactant than I usually do with normal spraying and that probably is a significant factor in killing sedge with 2-4d.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes... quite true...

The biggest part of the battle is just getting whatever your spraying into the plant... sedges are EXTREMELY waxy and that coating allows them to "shrug off" a lot of chemical applied, because it simply never gets into the plants to do harm...

Later! OL JR


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello Ralph,

After a ton of rain in Texas, all kinds of sedges have popped up where there were few or none last year. My neighbors are hammered with the stuff. My pastures have sporadic low areas. The recommendation was to go with Brash, however the plant needed to be actively growing, etc.

I contacted the makers of Brash, who informed me it doesn't kill sedge. If you do a search on the Brash pdf label for sedge; nothing pulls up...(learned to use "Edit" then "Find" on pdf for quick confirmation) Long story and many emails later the recommendation came to "Permit"

I am currently spot spraying using Permit with a larger amount than normal of Crop Oil where I have mixed some Grazon Next HL in as well with 100% kill. That's the great news!

http://www.gowanco.com/products/permit.aspx

The bad news is 20 ounces cost $399.00

The really great news is the stuff killed my type of sedge (flat edge), which is considered the hardest of all sedges to kill!

View attachment Permit.pdf
View attachment Permit.pdf


Good luck!

Mark


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is the text of the email I mentioned above, and the 3 products that were recommended... I went with Permit... It's expensive but nothing more frustrating than spending money on a product that just pisses it off!

*"Good morning,*

*The question as I understand it is how much Brash should be applied to control sedge.*

*The problem I have is Brash does not control sedge so I am going to recommend against the application of Brash.*

*Even Roundup control of sedge is not good - From Roundup Powermax label"*

Please see labels on other nutsedge products that are attached.

View attachment Herbivore.pdf


View attachment Yukon.pdf


And Permit I attached above...  I skimmed Herbivore and Yukon and decided on Permit...

Good luck I hate weeds and bad dates as well! 

Mark


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A while back, somebody mentioned a method of getting hay to dry faster by spraying a chemical on it behind their mower. As I recall, the chemical broke down the wax on the stem.

I've searched for this thread but couldn't find it. Anybody remember this?

I'm thinking that that chemical might help 2,4D be even more effective on sedge.

Ralph


----------



## Dirt farmer (Sep 14, 2015)

i sprayed outrider on my Bermuda grass when the springs had been in the ground for about 5 weeks. That did a good job with the nut sedge hadn't had anymore since. I think i sprayed 1.25 oz per acre


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> This wet weather the last two years has really helped it spread.
> 
> Ralph


We have it all over. Pasrures, roadsides, hayfields... no where really infested and usually do not have much,if any, at all. If brought on by the abnormal wet conditions will it not last in a normal year or is it here to stay? (Now that it has a foothold?)


----------

